# Divided dishes for leftovers?



## nessin (Oct 30, 2008)

Anyone know of an online store with a good selection of divided dishes for leftovers?  I can't find any locally, and the few online stores I've used in the past have next to nothing in divided dishes.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 30, 2008)

Amazon.com: Tupperware Crystalwave Divided Dish Blue: Home & Garden


Amazon.com 
had these


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are some other sites and brands. I found a bunch of those plastic ones at 99-cent/$1 stores. Not name brand but cheaper.


----------

